# want accomodation



## gubysingh (Mar 11, 2008)

hi this is urgent.m coming to sg on work pass.dont know anyone there.can someone help me finding a suitable accomodation


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

*Have a look at this website*

Masjid 19 Pte Ltd Tel : 65 8161 8699 Short Term Accomodation Singapore

Email : [email protected] gmail.com

Tel : (65) 8161 8699 Mr Koh


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

www dot singaporeexats dot com is also great, they have a vast variety of places at as large a variance of costs, from really cheap to expensive.

Sorry to post it like that but with 7 posts, trying to post a link gives me a "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more." error, which makes no sense at all.


----------

